# java ferns and anubias..



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Is it a must that I attach anubias or java fern to rock or wood? Wont it grow in the gravel? And what the heck is a rhizome??
Thanks.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They will grow in the gravel, just dont burry the rhizome.


----------



## jodi_24 (Jul 3, 2005)

what time best kind of plants to use in a aquaerium with red bellys? and where do i find then , and how do u take care of them ?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

jodi_24 said:


> what time best kind of plants to use in a aquaerium with red bellys? and where do i find then , and how do u take care of them ?
> [snapback]1097003[/snapback]​


Thats a question with a wide range of answers, aquascaping can get even more technical then just maintaining a tank.

To start I would try some low light plants like anubias, dont require very much to stay healthy.

I dont think there is a best kind, everyones opionion would be different.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i say you should lossly tie the java fern to bog wod and space it out it gives a great affect of a fallen tree

thats what iam doing post pics for u soon


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> They will grow in the gravel, just dont burry the rhizome.
> [snapback]1096083[/snapback]​










correct. but i always like how they look stuck to dirft wood.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Does anyone have pics of it attached to wood or rocks?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is what mine looked like, I'm in the middle of rescaping for an attempt at entering an aquascaping contest... tank is going to be completely different.


----------

